
Multi-threaded and Async PHP (yup it exists) support on Platform.sh - OriPekelman
https://platform.sh/2016/12/php-71/#.WGVk_JYqHfM.hackernews
======
OriPekelman
And here is a nice example with the react PHP framework
[https://github.com/platformsh/platformsh-example-
reactphp](https://github.com/platformsh/platformsh-example-reactphp) and
another one with AmPHP/Aerys [https://github.com/platformsh/platformsh-
example-amphp](https://github.com/platformsh/platformsh-example-amphp)

